# Does cat pee always smell?



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

This morning I woke up and Toby was lying by my feet with a small wet spot by him. Did he possibly pee in the bed and just laid there? I stuck my nose up and smelled it but it did not smell like urine, actually had no smell at all. he sometimes dumps a toy in his water and then brings it to bed, there was a toy with him but it was completely dry, and there was no water bowl for him to go in anyway. 

Could he have been drooling this much? It's like the amount of water an ice cube would melt into. Or is it possible that his pee actually has no smell?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

He may have puked up water. Occasionally mine do that and I have to wipe and smell to see if it is a urine accident or puke. Could be drool if he has a habit of drooling I guess. I think you would notice chronic drooling though. I doubt it is urine if it had no smell at all.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

If it were by MowMow, I would just assume it was drool...he drools that much easily(when he's happy).


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

It's possible. That's one of the reasons some cat owners use blacklights to find urine spots - you can't always tell otherwise.

It's also possible it's clear vomit, drool, or he got wet somehow.


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

I've never noticed a smell from cat pee, but I've got a horrible sense of smell. 

Might not even be pee at all as the others suggested.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

If it was pee I think you'd smell it. And puke usually smells sour even if it's just clear liquid. I'm betting on drool.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

My cats occasionally go into licking jags where they'll fixate on a single spot of fabric or other material and just lick, lick, lick, lick ... until they make a big wet spot.

That said, cats who drink excessive amounts of water (and those who receive regular subQ fluids) can produce urine that is so diluted that it is virtually clear and odorless.

Clear vomit and drool are other viable explanations.

Laurie


----------

